# Halloween "Surf" Music



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Great album with tons of cool bands! Hard to believe I've been spinnin' that Lp around the haunting season for more than ten years now!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Halloween Hootenanny is a sick CD.

Another spooky surf band is The Ghastly Ones (mostly instrumental tracks) and an exemplary track is Surf Bat by 45 Grave.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had that album on my "save for later" list on e-music.com. Unfortunately, I had to unsubscribe until I can get my computer straightened out, but as soon as I do I'm gonna subscribe again. They have a LOT of Halloween music there.


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

YouTube- Los Campiones del Justicio by the Ghastly Ones


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

i frickin love deadbolt snit (billys dead and truck drivin s.o.b. are
my favs) wish they would come to ohio


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

...........................................


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

If yer lookin' for more horror related surf check out Gein and The Graverobbers, Famous Monsters, Satan's Pilgrims, and The Brimstones.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPEeZHaPyJs


Banane Metalik

More Horrorbilly than surf but cool regardless.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There was a CD called "Monster Party 2000" which is similar to Hootenanny, in that it features lots of different monster-surf bands, and it is awesome.


----------

